# http://pocketheaven.com down!



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

I just noticed that http://pocketheaven.com is "Suspended" just like the AKAIO forums and IIRC a couple more sites. Wonder if it's Nintendo cracking down on the pirates.


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 23, 2010)

Poketheaven didn't even have any illegal downloads. I hope Nintendo doesn't rape GBAtemp.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope it comes back up.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good news and bad news. Good news: It doesn't appear that Nintendo shut them down. Bad news: I read that the web host said:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> We've experienced a major hard drive crash. No data can be recovered. If you are an owner of one of sites hosted by us please contact me asap and I'll setup your account.
> 
> ...


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 23, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Poketheaven didn't even have any illegal downloads. I hope Nintendo doesn't rape GBAtemp.


I hope GBAtemp rapes Nintendo


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 23, 2010)

Well crud.  That's... horrible.  PH had TONS of useful info buried deep within its boards and on its wiki.  

Grargh.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope PH had a backup. If all else fails, in 6 months IA will have an archive available.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

You're shitting me. No data can be recovered?


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

Source:
http://forums.ngemu.com/misc-handheld-disc...html#post765510


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You're shitting me. No data can be recovered?


Not from the hard drive, but if the people at PH were smart enough they should have some kind of backup available. maybe not fully up-to-date, but enough to restore the site to a working state.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if GBAtemp has a backup?  And from what date.


----------



## Minox (Jan 24, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if GBAtemp has a backup?  And from what date.


Why would GBAtemp have a backup of PH? They're 2 completely unrelated sites, one where it's even frowned upon admitting that you're a pirate.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I meant does GBAtemp have a back of GBAtemp?  And from what date.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 24, 2010)

why wouldnt it? Do you have a backup of your pc?


----------



## Urza (Jan 24, 2010)

Poor Titnah


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 24, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Poor Titnah



???


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah i noticed this when i tried to on before and just thought the site was down (like only temporarily).  Sad cause thier wiki was pretty interesting to read through.


----------



## Urza (Jan 24, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...the owner of PH...


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 24, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope he has a backup. Or I at least hope he puts the wiki back up. We wouldn't have to start from scratch because IA has a ~1 year old archive.


----------



## Urza (Jan 24, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 26, 2010)

I got a lot of use out of the PH wiki. I really hope to see it return.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2010)

QUOTE(fgghjjkll @ Jan 24 2010 said:


> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I Do !!!


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Poor Titnah


It's Titney, no Titnah.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (oh i see Urza's post, she is Titnah on efnet)

Hope they come back, i used to hang out there. Sort of got slow though, with almost all the developers by Flubba disappearing...


----------



## Urza (Jan 26, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On efnet she's always used Titnah.


----------



## Titney (Jan 26, 2010)

Hiya, I just noticed this topic here.

The message about data loss that macgeek417 found was from 2004, and many hosting services ago.
This time there was no loss of data. We have full backups of everything, the releases, the board and the wiki. 
And just to clarify, I am not really the owner of Pocketheaven. exile90 started it, but last few years I have been doing the backend admin stuff he used to do, and Raffles has been updating the release lists.

But anyway, right now we're just scrambling to get the site back up again.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 26, 2010)

Good to hear PH WILL be coming back. Thanks for the info Titney.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 28, 2010)

Very good to hear.  I was getting worried for a while there.


----------



## GNUS (Jan 29, 2010)

Titney - thanks God that database is okay. Hope you will get thing running again soon.


----------



## RafflesPH (Feb 1, 2010)

Quick update:

I have re-written 90% of the releases code and will be looking at the forum and wiki this week.

TBH - the forum we had was a very old version - so I may just install a new one (and start again) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  We'll see.


As for the wiki, I'm leaving that for Titney to decide - as I never had anything to do with it.

I'm still not sure when we will be back on-line for the 'public' - but we are certainly getting there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thanks for bearing with us.

cheers
Raffles
PH staff.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for coming here to inform us on the work you are doing to re-open Pocket Heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck


----------



## House Spider (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope this works out well. PH wiki had some some useful shit on it.


----------



## Gabelvampir (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for working on it, PocketHeaven is a great ressource 
and would be deeply missed if it stayed offline.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 6, 2010)

RafflesPH said:
			
		

> Quick update:
> 
> I have re-written 90% of the releases code and will be looking at the forum and wiki this week.
> 
> ...



I strongly oppose any motion that would permanently delete any old posts.  Yes the forum software could highly use an upgrade, but I really don't like the idea of "starting again" if that means cleaning everything out.  There's a *lot* of useful info hidden in those old topics, and I've made use of them many many times.

That said though, glad to hear things are progressing.  Hoping work continues smoothly.


----------



## tepples (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a relief. I had thought it had something to do with legal action from Nintendo, like when Lik Sang got shut down and when a couple pages on PHWiki about GBA flash cards got OFFICE'd.

When nesdev.com moved from wwwThreads to phpBB 2, it left the old forum open but read-only. Would it be too much work to keep a read-only phpBB 2 open at the same time as a new forum based on phpBB 3 or the like? (But then nesdev.com is down too.)


----------



## RafflesPH (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys (and gals)

Make no mistake, if we have the old forum data I will keep it online in one state or another.  The big question is "do we have the old data?".  I know I don't - but, hopefully, Titney will have.

I have put up a new phpBB version for now.

Thanks again for all your messages of encouragement.  Fingers crossed we'll be back very soon.

cheers
Raffles


----------



## RafflesPH (Feb 9, 2010)

Double post just to say that it's good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Titney did, indeed, have all the original data - so both the forum and the wiki are in full swing. We just need to sort out the domain name pointing/hosting - then it's all systems go (again!).

Thanks to GBAtemp for letting me keep you all informed via. here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 12, 2010)

Pocket Heaven is back!

http://boards.teambadattitude.co.uk/


Don't know if they plan to go back to their original URL though.


----------



## dib (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't see the point in restoring it at all, that place has been a ghost town for several years.

Why not merge with GBAtemp?  The few people still clinging to PH seem like intelligent enough people, and that's something GBAtemp lacks.  But this place has the volume of visitors that PH lacks.  Put them together and you're better off.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 12, 2010)

I think PH likes the fact that there aren't a bunch of noobs and spammers posting on their forums all the time about.   Besides, there is a wealth of info on the site which would be quite a shame to lose.  I think many people use the site purely for the knowledge that is there. Besides, some homebrew developers prefer to announce their projects there.

I'm glad they are back.  I sign up at precious few forums as it is (I'm just very particular), so one of them going down is considerable for me.


----------



## dib (Feb 13, 2010)

That's precisely what I mean.  The forums can be archived and anything worth knowing is _supposed_ to be consolidated into the wiki anyway.  That leaves the few developers and worthy posters, but anybody announcing releases over there may as well be telling it to an empty room.

Emuxhaven is the same exact thing.  They are/were attached to a nice handful of developers and their releases like the Glide plugin for N64 emulation.  But it's been a slow, lingering death because they refused to take measures like merging.  I just checked and my last login was 2006 and very little has changed.

I was on PH in Feb of 04, so it's been a long time and I remember when it was bustling, at least compared to now.  (That's despite being banned over something trivial, and having to reregister under a pseudonym these past several years)  So I'm as sentimental as anybody but the site is still dying.

Speaking of which--maybe if somebody from PH wants to unban my old name so I could resume it, that would be absolutely peachy.  I think six years is more than enough time to make amends.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's precisely what I mean. The forums can be archived and anything worth knowing is _supposed_ to be consolidated into the wiki anyway.
> 
> Well, that's clearly not the case.  It's also rather silly.  If there's anything using the internet should teach a person is that there is no such thing as one authoritative source on all things on a subject (Wikipedia routinely fails if you look hard enough, especially since editors realized how ludicrous it'd be to try to provide all information to all people well).  I really commend Titney for all her effort on things, especially the wiki.  It definitely is *a* good source of information, but the forums are as well.  More to the point, the forums aren't there just as an archive of past information but as a source of new information...
> 
> ...



All things are dying and will die. The real question is, do the people who tend it care enough to try to mend it or simply leave it to wither completely.  I'd presume a part of that comes from whether there are people who still use it and enjoy it; ie, those who maintain forums obtain some joy out of their maintenance benefiting others.  As far as I can tell, the GBA scene isn't so dead to simply let it wither compeltely.  But, then, really, it's up to the PH admins to decide for themselves.  Personally, I hope they stay around for quite some time.  But, then, I'm one of those few developers.


----------



## Garcimak (Jan 20, 2013)

kuwanger said:


> All things are dying and will die. The real question is, do the people who tend it care enough to try to mend it or simply leave it to wither completely. I'd presume a part of that comes from whether there are people who still use it and enjoy it; ie, those who maintain forums obtain some joy out of their maintenance benefiting others. As far as I can tell, the GBA scene isn't so dead to simply let it wither compeltely. But, then, really, it's up to the PH admins to decide for themselves. Personally, I hope they stay around for quite some time. But, then, I'm one of those few developers.


Reposting here because its a topical subject, forum was still online until december 2012, but it seems to be gone for good this time, no more response since then.
The wiki does not respond aswell. It's a valuable forum which disappears 
i found it a little sad to have no news to date, even if it was also very quiet i was wondering what happened to it.... I spent time to time mostly to check pocketnes improvement,

Thanks to all dev legends Dwedit, Flubba, Kuwanger and admin (Titney...) that was great as long as he held.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2013)

Time for a rage, in an organised and calm fashion.
1. wtf is pocketheaven?
2. Why should we care?
3. How is this news?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2013)

3. Garcimak bumped a 2010 topic though it is now the case again.
1. Pocketheaven was a site where a lot of the GBA emulator developers hung around (and still do to an extent) and stuff got done*. They also had a great wiki (I do not reckon I could say it would be a massive massive loss like if http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm completely vanished off the internet and everybody's hard drive tomorrow but it was really nicely put together with lots of good info on older GBA flash carts and some more obscure stuff), hosted one of the nicer collections of GB, GBC and GBA patches for various things ( http://bubbz.pocketheaven.com/ and usually referred to as bubbz patch collection or something along those lines) and one of the top release list databases for a lot of consoles ( http://www.advanscene.com/ is about the only equal of it today since GBAtemp's upgrade has nerfed its release list though I will not discount http://www.abgx.net/ for pure information).
2. This feels kind of redundant as 1 probably sold you on it (or not I guess). If the loss of a very valuable information site on matters of the GBA and DS is something that would count as a loss in your book chalk up a big one, if you otherwise do not care then I guess it does not apply to you.

*not to diss the PSP and such like emulator authors but the people that did it for the GBA and DS really did know the consoles they were emulating and did not do badly at knowing pretty much every quirk of the GBA and DS either which led to some seriously impressive programming and techniques employed (with a few exceptions if the PSP crowd played at the same level we probably would not be having the GCW Zero discussion at present).

Bonus. I can not do much about the GBC at this stage but a copy of a post I made the other day for GBA patches and such. None of it includes the F2A patches and such like but I figure most of those are not really that useful 


Spoiler



RTC patches for ruby and sapphire should be doable with 
http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm

Boktai patches
http://gbatemp.net/threads/boktai-solar-sensor-patch-kit.245127/ (not sure if the EZ4 issues were sorted in the end but that would be the thread to look at)

Dragon ball Z games I have no idea where to find patches for right now. Some came precracked though.

Classic nes titles- I still suggest you use an emulator (pocketnes or HVCA) as they are far better. Still http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/t...m-mini-fix-patches-filetrip-fixed-f26544.html

http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbreleases.php?id=1979 for warioware twisted.
http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbreleases.php?id=1947 Euro Yoshi tilt/universal gravitation/Topsy-Turvy 
http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbreleases.php?id=2001 NA Yoshi tilt/universal gravitation/Topsy-Turvy 

If you wanted the trainers there 
http://gba.dellicious.de/gbatrainer/
http://www.advanscene.com/ has some of the ones they might have been missing.

Everything else is pointless with EZ4client in place or no patch was ever made in the first place (mainly Pokemon emerald though there might be something available now, legendz, rockman 4.5 and I have still yet to hear back about Samurai deeper kyo- http://gbatemp.net/threads/rtc-game-information-for-k1-revo-review.338288/ has more on the various games).



Flubba still has a site here
http://www.ndsretro.com/
Dwedit (who did various things with pocketnes and goomba color these days- in many ways they have surpassed some of the DS NES and GB/GBC emulators) has a board which houses discussion on such things
http://www.dwedit.org/dwedit_board/ (though it appears to be down at time of posting). He can be found in various places though (granted my list of sites I visit on a regular basis is not that large but romhacking.net forums works).
kuwanger is still around in a few places (again I do not have the widest selection of forums in my regularly perused bookmarks but here and the sosuke EZFlash forums)
http://www.kuwanger.net/gba/
Most people around here will probably want his EZ4 fixes for the various emulators though Dwedit did incorporate such things into newer versions of goomba color at least (sadly I did not think to grab a copy).
http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12660

You can probably find a few of them over at http://forum.gbadev.org/ as well but that place is not as active as it once was.


----------



## RafflesPH (Aug 30, 2018)

ph - as it was -  has gone for good following a server destroying session by the vps host - even the domain has been taken over


----------

